# Beamswork LED questions



## davids1024 (Oct 20, 2012)

I am in he process of replacing my 75 gallon cichlid tank wit ha 125 gallon setup and would like to use LED lights.
I have been reading thru all the threads an many people like the Beamsworks LED lights. I am thinking of going that route, 2 36" fixtures. My questions are, which model do people like best, I now see single bright, double bright, reef capable, new generation 3...
What is important is what will make my cichlids look their best in a 125 and also, I dont want to be dealing with algae outbreaks. Any and all comments and your experience is much appreciated.
Dave


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I like the reef bright better but I was looking for brighter light. I use 1 36" and 1 48" on my 8ft tank and they work great, I do get algae on the glass but not really on the rocks, but then I also have a BN pleaco cleaning, just not the glass.. LOL Gen3 I don't really know much about, also depends on what you want to spend I guess..


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

*** been researching the led fixtures also. I wish there was comparison pictures of the different colors (green element, reef bright, single bright, doublebright..) Its hard to choose since there is no local store with displays to look at.

My local fish store has Finnex Ray led fixtures on display and have the planted version and the reef version. Planted is 7000k and the reef has actinic with 10,000k I believe. I think I like the look of the actinic+white fixtures, but not sure that's ideal on a freshwater tank.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Reef bright or even the generation 3 with the higher lumens. I have two reef bright models and they are not nearly as bright as you would think according to their name. Trust me.


----------



## davids1024 (Oct 20, 2012)

My confusion is that the original Beamswork LEDs had appro x 600 Lumens for the 36 inch fixtures, the latest ones are now at 2600 Lumens, called high lumen for freshwater. I dont completely understand Lumens but its directly calculated from the number of LED's and their wattage. The latest version have higher wattage LED's, 0.2 W vs .06W approx.
Since I am only lighting a Cichlid tank and want to keep the algae at bay, I just want to make sure I am purchasing the best lights for my application.
Dave


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

davids1024 said:


> My confusion is that the original Beamswork LEDs had appro x 600 Lumens for the 36 inch fixtures, the latest ones are now at 2600 Lumens, called high lumen for freshwater. I dont completely understand Lumens but its directly calculated from the number of LED's and their wattage. The latest version have higher wattage LED's, 0.2 W vs .06W approx.
> Since I am only lighting a Cichlid tank and want to keep the algae at bay, I just want to make sure I am purchasing the best lights for my application.
> Dave


Trust me....go with the 2600 lumens model or brighter. You will NOT have algae problems. I have that same unit on a 40g that is only 15" tall. I have the 3300 lumens model on my 75g and I have a heck of a time growing ANY algae. You will definitely want the higher lumens model on a 125g. Definitely...no doubt about it. Trust me. It is NOT as bright as they advertise. You can't grow corals with that light. I used to have large reef tanks and I assure you that a 40w light is not enough to grow corals in a 21" deep tank. If you go with the 600 lumens model on a 125g you will be disappointed unless you like a very dimly lit tank.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a picture comparison between 2xT5+2xT5HO and a Green Element Evo Quad LED if you're interested. The LED fixture is 8640 Lumens which should give you an idea as to the brightness of the other models you're looking at compared to T5 lighting.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> I have a picture comparison between 2xT5+2xT5HO and a Green Element Evo Quad LED if you're interested. The LED fixture is 8640 Lumens which should give you an idea as to the brightness of the other models you're looking at compared to T5 lighting.


Now THAT ^^^^ is a LED fixture!!!


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

I have the 48inch 3300 on my 75 and it's not even close to a T5. It does grow algae on the rocks and only on the back of the tank were it's painted. What I do like about it, is the shimmer and not replacing bulbs every 6months. If you pop off the lenses it will spread the light a little more even. But you will still have dark shadows when the fish are up against the front of the tank


----------



## non2os13 (Jul 12, 2012)

What about the set of 2 that come up on ebay all the time? Would that work better or be overkill?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

non2os13 said:


> What about the set of 2 that come up on ebay all the time? Would that work better or be overkill?


Nope...not overkill. It is not totally necessary but the link above that GTZ posted shows what you are talking about but built into one unit instead of two separate units.


----------



## davids1024 (Oct 20, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with *Vendor Removed* ?
They have a 36" 0.2 Watt per LED, 129 LED's, total of 2900 Lumens for $59.00

Its called a Hi Lumen LED light fixture , ideal for freashwater.


----------



## davids1024 (Oct 20, 2012)

ok, I also just realized that they also have another version, more LEDs and an option for a timer to control the 10k and actinic lights seperately, 3300 lumens w 190 0.2Watt LED's


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't know if this is possible, But has anyone tried a T5 with a LED? I doubt there would be enough room. Would the T5 wash the LED out? I love the coverage of a T5, but I'm also a sucker for the LED shimmer. Okay CF junkies; Their is your million dollar idea. T5 LED hybrid. Someone do work and make it happen.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Woundedyak said:


> I don't know if this is possible, But has anyone tried a T5 with a LED? I doubt there would be enough room. Would the T5 wash the LED out? I love the coverage of a T5, but I'm also a sucker for the LED shimmer. Okay CF junkies; Their is your million dollar idea. T5 LED hybrid. Someone do work and make it happen.


 I think they already make a T5 with LED combo not sure if that produces a shimmer or not? My guess is it does not. I am still using the Beamworks LEDs, awhile back on a whim I added a Hagen "glo" light and the shimmer disappeared. Basically I think they over power the LEDs..


----------

